# cd or vinyl collection post here!



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

i don't know where i should have put this thread but post pictures or tell us about the cd's or vinyls you have!


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

This is about 2/3s of my LP & 78s collection. I have tons of CDs, DVDs, Blu-Rays, digital files, etc.


----------

